# Skin Problems?



## kl2010 (May 10, 2010)

Has anyone noticed skin changes when their levels were off? I have slipped into a "hypo" place again, and lately I have been experiencing acne! With the exception of a few blemishes from time to time, I never used to get acne, so this seems very strange to me.

Anyone else experience this? It might be completely unrelated...but I thought I would throw it out there!


----------



## hillaryedrn (Dec 14, 2009)

Oh yeah, I have definitely noticed changes! My skin is much more oily when I'm hypo!!


----------



## Phoenix (Mar 20, 2010)

My skin tends to be more dry and itchy. I have some acne as well when I'm more hypo.

Phoenix


----------

